# St. Maarten



## gorevs9 (Apr 2, 2008)

My wife and I are going to St. Maarten in a couple weeks; staying on the Dutch side.  Except for the usual Casinos, shopping and Orient Beach, does anyone have any other suggestions.  

How's the public transportation on the Dutch side.  Should we rent a car for the week, or just rent one as we need it?  Feel free to send me a PM

Thank you all in advance for any info.  

Mike


----------



## 225chs (Apr 2, 2008)

Mike

Check out http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=stmartin
Should answer all your questions.


----------



## somerville (Apr 2, 2008)

We were there a few years ago, and the buses were small vans.  They can get crowded, and the physical condition varies, but they are inexpensive.  We also rented a car for the week, but took the bus into town a couple of times to avoid parking hassles.


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 3, 2008)

You might enjoy Marigot for some shopping or visit the market, a trip over to Anguilla or St. Barts via ferry for a day, Grand Case for diner.  Personally, I'd rent a car.


----------



## Denise (Apr 3, 2008)

If you like to snorkel a trip to Anguilla is a must. Catch the ferry over from Marigot and then a taxi to Shoal Bay. Great walk-in snorkel and food, chairs etc. available  at the beach. Market day at Marigot  is interesting. Try to avoid town when the cruise ships are in; the arrivals are usaully listed in the newspaper. We enjoyed the beaches at Friar's & Plum. Car rentals are/were very reasonable and the best way to get around. Have FUN!


----------



## JudyH (Apr 3, 2008)

Definately rent a car and try the various beaches.  Be prepared for expensive restaurants.  Food on the French side is excellent, Mario's , Tropicana, L'Alabamba.  Lee's barbeque on Dutch side is reasonable.  Phillipsburg is all cruise ship shopping, we hate it.  Have breakfast at Zee Best, the coissant place accross from The Royal Palm timeshare area.


----------



## KathyA (Apr 4, 2008)

I think the restaurant the previous poster is referring to is L'Alabama.  For years it has been probably the best restaurant in Grand Case.  But it is no longer owned by Karin and Pascal, and I have heard it is far from the same old restaurant, so you might want to think twice about that one.

I second the notion of renting a car.  You really need to do that if you want to see St. Martin.

In Marigot, you might want to try the buffet at Claude's MiniClub.  It is a tradition in St. Martin.  All you can eat including lobster.  Don't fill up on the soup, although it is a temptation.  The buffet also includes all you can drink of the house wine.  When they ask you if you want red or white, just say both--no problem mon!  It's in a a tree house and definitely requires reservations.  The buffet is on Wednesday and Saturday nights.

Have a great time!


----------



## TomR (Apr 6, 2008)

Mike, previous posters recommended that you rent a car for the week. That is great advice.  Remember though, never leave anything in the car, including the trunk. Also, traffic can be a real problem in the Simpson Bay area during the rush hours (around  4 to 6pm).  You didn’t mention where you were staying on the Dutch side, but if you are in the Simpson Bay or Maho areas, you will find a lot of good restaurants within walking distance of your resort.   I just got back last Sunday and had a great vacation.  Hope yours is great too.

Tom


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 7, 2008)

We were on the island a couple of weeks ago and did the catamaran trip to Prickley Pear Island.  We'd done it about 10 years ago, so it was fun to re-visit.  Fun ride over and back on the boat, plus nice snorkeling and a lunch on the island.  We did Bluebeard and the crew were so nice and helpful.  If you enjoy being out on the water, I'd recommend it. 

Last year we did the Rhino Riders - they are like a Jet ski set in an inner tube.  Easy to drive and lots of fun.  You start in Simpson Bay and follow your guide out through the Bay to a snorkeling spot and to another beach.  It took me a little time to get accustomed to bouncing on the waves, but we had a good time.  (No special skill or strength required.)

I've heard wonderful reviews of the America's Cup boat experience.  Unique to SXM.  (I get motion sick, so have passed on that one.)


----------



## Aldo (Apr 8, 2008)

Eat in the Lolos.  Get take out BBQ from the Lido in Cole Bay, across the street from the Daihatsu dealer.

Go to the Jamaica Jerk on the Bush Road.  Or the Talk of the Town lolo in Grand Case.

My favorite in the Antilles Grillade in the lolo building on the waterfront in Marigot.

Never been to L'Alabama or any of the other fancy restaurants in Grand Case.

The above places all allow you to eat like a King for under $10 bucks.


----------



## gorevs9 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks to all for all the great information, BUT I have one more question.

How's the drinking water; is it OK to use chilled tap water from the resorts (or do I need to drink my Jameson's straight up  )?

Mike


----------



## Jameson18 (Apr 10, 2008)

_(or do I need to drink my Jameson's straight up  )?_

If you have to ask this question, send the Jameson to me. Never tarnish the nector of the irish god with choke, choke. .. water !!!

Please remember to post your experience when you get back, planning atrip there in the near future and would really love to hear about it, specially, where do you replenish the Jameson....


----------



## gorevs9 (Apr 10, 2008)

Jameson18;504216If you have to ask this question said:
			
		

> If I can't find any Jameson would some Midleton Rare be OK?


----------



## Jameson18 (Apr 10, 2008)

Midleton Rare ...O  Never had it....I just googled it and it sounds wonderful... I am going to try and see if my local board can get it for me, i bet its expensive...The basic Jameson is still my favorite, i can still afford it. Since bottled water keeps going up in price, i bet pretty soon, drinking Jameson will be just as good. mmm 

By the way, if you do spend time looking for places to eat, can you please try to find a good steak house. I mean good. I am just as fussy about my steak as i am about my whiskey. A place where they serve new york strip that's at least two inches thick, cooked to perfection, which in essence means walking the steer around the block under the sun once or twice, depending where the sun is, and then just flopping it on your plate. If you find one, please write about it. Have a great trip.


----------



## Aldo (Apr 10, 2008)

gorevs9 said:


> Thanks to all for all the great information, BUT I have one more question.
> 
> How's the drinking water; is it OK to use chilled tap water from the resorts (or do I need to drink my Jameson's straight up  )?
> 
> Mike




I've spent a total of 3 months in St. Maarten, been to the homes of many of the locals.  For the most part, they do not drink the tap water.

Anyway, when it St. Maarten, one drinks rum, rum punches, and wonderful guavaberry coladas.  And Presidente beer.


----------



## gorevs9 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the input.  The missus and I had a nice relaxing time.  
With all the hustle and bustle driving through Simpson Bay, I missed some of the eateries which were recommended, but on our last night we ate at Pineapple Petes. 

We didn't do too much of the sight-seeing thing.  We did the obligatory shopping trip and one day we hung out at Orient Beach  (lunch at Andy and Cheryl's).  The USD to Euro conversion killed us when eating in Marigot.  

Took one of the around island catamaran trips, but after a few hours it was like, "Are we home yet?".  There was a lot more to do, more sun to catch, etc, so I guess we will just have to go back next year.


----------

